# Camping Without Kids



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

DW and I decided to go camping last weekend to celebrate our wedding anniversary....without the kiddies







In our 5 seasons of Outbacking we have never camped any other way than as a family, so this was a little strange. But in a good way! We did still miss the kiddies, but that was soon replaced by the relaxing sound of a crackling fire and the ability to sit for loooooooong periods of time without having to attend to a particular need or dilemma.

For those here in the S. Cali area we stayed at the San Diego KOA, site 1905. If you are traveling here this is an excellent base for touring the San Diego area. In particular ask for site 1905 if you can get it. As pictured below, it is the only one in the whole campground that has this really nice patio with a built-in fire pit, and very generous amount of grass area. Cable TV and WiFi in the camper were a bonus too.

We toured many of the museums at Balboa Park which is a real jewel of a place to go. There are a multitude of museums to visit, something for everyone. Also, a great time was a tour of the USS Midway Museum that was the surprise favorite of the weekend.

In conclusion, a good time was had by all and I would highly recommend "mom & dad camping" to any busy parents out there who could use a brief time to relax, reconnect, and focus solely on each other. I like the saying that "The best thing I can do for my kids, is to love their mom".

Be good to each other.

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a great time....

My DW and I make a point of taking 1 week a year to fly off to some remote location without the kids. We it our "Mom and Dad Stay Home" vacation.....


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Jim, that does look like a really nice camp site. I have never stayed at one like that here in Missouri.

My wife and I have been having an adult camping trip every Oct. for the last 4 years. We usually have a few friends that join us as well. I love taking the kids but it sure is nice to, like you said, sit for a long time with peace and quite. I think the kids need a break away from mom and dad as well. They love staying with grandma and grandpa. I will have to keep this spot in mind if I ever make it out west.

Happy camping! 
Jack


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice site. We enjoy camping without kids too. My son likes to get up at 7







I prefer a little later. I feel your pain about tending to whatever crisis comes along....Its nice to get away and enjoy peace and quiet.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

That is one great looking spot, and if they aren't "all the same" it definitely looks like the spot to request.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think the kids need a break away from mom and dad as well. They love staying with grandma and grandpa


Yeah, and that's why most (99%) of my camping trips include the kids.......... We *are* grandma and grandpa. (Or rather, Dadad and Mamak)









But I do enjoy just the DW and I going on trips, too.

Mark


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed your weekend without the kids. That site looks wonderful!!! We have been doing more and more camping without the kids since they have gotten older (they have no time for us). That makes it nicer when they do come with us. Enjoy the time with the kids, but also remember to take the time for "Mom and Dad time". Sometimes we forget that and it is very important.

Kelly


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

The DW and I take one weekend a year for an adult weekend. There are about 5 couples (w/SOB's) and we all go to Door County, WI. on Columbus Day weekend. It's usually Pumpkin Patch weekend in Egg Harbor at this time and the DW enjoys the shopping. I would recommend this adult weekend to everyone!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have never camped in our Outback without the kids yet and although I never really gave it much thought, it sounds
like a great time, I'm not sure my kids would agree.









And by the way, what planet do you live on?? After seeing the picture of your campsite with the green trees and lovely
weather you most certainly don't live on the same planet as I do.... Camper is winterized, leaves are mostly down, rain and
snow today with wind gusts over 40 MPH and of course no sun just dark, dark clouds for the next 6 months or so.









And please, no comments about who should bare the blaim about where I live.....


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We do all our camping now with out the kids,, it is nice, but I sure do wish they could join us once in a while. We are now empty nesters. It is really strange..Packing is so much easier and quicker,, and lots less food. We are kinda starting to like it too much. My dhs daughter lives nearby with her 9 yo daughter and we took them once this summer and it was ok,, but now that we are used to being along they seemed to get in our way,,haha.. We promised to take them more next year,, hmmm.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Jim,

What a nice find! 
I never would have thought to try a KOA since the words *K*eep *O*n *A* -going and *K*amping *O*n *A*sphalt have always been stuck in the back of my mind









Thanks for the tip...I'll be sure to make a note of this site next time we decide to head down South


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Its great camping without the kids - we will be going into our second year without the kids. Although, our kids are grown, I have a feeling that we will be taking our grandaughter along more this year in our new trailer.

And let us not forget about Bruno - our biggest kid of all!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holly cow I can't say I've ever camped is a site that looked like that, That place looks better than my front yard. I don't think I could afford a site like that one, very pretty site though.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good for you and your DW !! Glad you enjoyed yourselves.

We also do an adult long weekend camping trip. usually up to Northern MI wine country in the fall.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well my boys are all in their 20s. and they don't want to come along. i think it's something about the home alone thing for them.







o-well the house is always very neat when we get home. funny though they don't even think to cleanup when mom and pop are home







the goldens are always ready to go, they even listen better


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

What a GREAT spot!!!!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Path4ground said:


> What a GREAT spot!!!!!


X2 I have never seen a koa like that.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Holly cow I can't say I've ever camped is a site that looked like that, That place looks better than my front yard. I don't think I could afford a site like that one, very pretty site though.


I have to agree! Neat site! If it wasn't for the neighbor behind us, I would fix our backyard up like that, but it might be too obvious we were camping out there if they saw a campfire just 8' away from their window!

I kind of miss camping with the kids but they haven't wanted to camp for a long time. When they got to be teens, it wasn't cool anymore to camp with us. We had in the past borrowed some kids to camp with and now the grandsons are getting old enough to camp, but we do enjoy just chillaxing at the camp site and doing as we please when we go camping. I do thing it does both the parents and the kids a world of good to be apart every so often. Right now we have our daughter and her husband and 2 kids, a friend whose house was damaged by a fire and her daughter and 2 kids, 2 cats and 2 fire-belly toads living with us so when it ended up my birthday holiday was next monday, I planned on camping away from it all. We may take the cat but no one else.


----------

